

Restaurant recommendations which you can filter by user demographics - PeerOpt
http://www.peeropt.com

======
PeerOpt
Why do you need my demographic info? Vegetarians probably don't know
steakhouses, having children might not change your palette but they are
probably going to limit where you can enjoy a meal, you want a bargain - ask a
starving student. Providing your demographic info will not only help
contribute to the PeerOpt community, but you can also set the filters to your
"peer" group with one click.

What classifies a "favorite" restaurant? Your first choice to meet a good
friend for dinner, standbys you send anyone new to the neighborhood, the place
you arrange travel plans around. Think of a restaurant and ask yourself "Will
I be back?" \- if the answer is a definitive "yes" add it to your favorites.

Is my profile public? No. PeerOpt will never display your personal information
(demographic data) to other users.

